# Shrek Magic Mirror Projections



## EHansenLX (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm currently working on a production of Shrek The Musical and I'm in charge of all of the projections. The show involves the use of the magic mirror which is a mirror that flies in and we project a floating mask that talks on to it (if that makes any sense). The image should hopefully provide a good example of what I am looking for.

Other than hiring an animator to do the work, can anybody think of any creative ways of making this happen? I essentially need a way of getting a floating cartoon-y looking mask to project onto a mirror that looks like it's talking. Thanks!


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Dec 14, 2015)

This might sound silly, but I would paint your face white and wear a black hood (think nunnery). You probably don't need to see if you're recording yourself, so paint your eyelids black and keep them closed the whole time. 

In post production, boost the contrast. 

If you want to get really classy and have something like AfterEffects, you could keyout the black. Or if you want to have a lot of fun, you could put points on your face and use motion tracking with a mask! Ooo. Now I want to go try this out ...


----------



## Scarrgo (Dec 14, 2015)

We did Shrek awhile back, had a dad that did it all on the computer, but recording yourself as drew said would be a good way.

We bought a 55-60" flat screen, had a fly-frame built, and flown it in on line set, only about 6" thick. Used a laptop on a private network to an Apple TV, sent it 1080, worked real well, got to make sure to turn the tv on before the show starts...

Sean...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 14, 2015)

There are a couple of programs out there, mainly intended for the haunted house markets, which provide the animation necessary to do this effect. Here's one as an example.


----------

